# Does anyone have separate insurance on their trailer? How much did it cost?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I talked to the insurance agent about insuring my horse trailer today. I was already talking to him about something else, so I thought I'd just ask for a quick quote. He did tell me, and I made him repeat it, that any damage caused by my trailer is covered by the insurance policy on my truck, as the trailer is considered, I forget the word he used, I think an extension of the truck. So, to my mind, then, insurance for the trailer would only cover a situation where the trailer was damaged either by me or by an uninsured person.

He quoted me $1200 a year for this insurance. Again, any damage caused by the trailer is already covered. I almost laughed at him when he told me that. I was thinking maybe $300 - $400 or so.

I guess I'm not ENTIRELY shocked -- the trailer cost more than my Civic did. But still, it seems like part of what they'd be insuring against (damage caused by trailer), I'm already paying with the truck insurance. So I still wouldn't have thought it would be this high.

So I'm wondering, does anyone here have their trailer separately insured and, if so, how much do you pay (if you don't mind saying; you could give a range, too). I'm just curious....


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have insurance that covers my trailer when it is not hooked to my truck. it will cover damage from limbs falling on it and other damage not incurred when being pulled. I also store my tack in my trailer and have separate coverage on all of my tack in the trail in the case that my extra saddles are stolen while I am out riding etc. My insurance is about half of what your quote was but my trailer is a 2007 Titan Avalanche and was probably not as costly when I purchased it. I would say if your trailer is stored outside at your boarding barn you want extra insurance on it, same as if you store it at home outside.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I have a three horse slant load gooseneck trailer, 2003 Cherokee w/partial LQ. I carried insurance to cover the trailer for collision/comprehensive damages incurred since only the liability coverage from my truck transfers when the trailer is being pulled. My trailer coverage ran about $40/month. I’m in Texas USA and it was added to my auto policy so I’m assuming there was probably a multi-vehicle discount involved too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

I keep extra insurance on mine but I have living quarters... I think that extension insurance is only useful if the trailer is damaged while it's being towed by the vehicle that is insured and is in an accident.... the insurance I have is like RV insurance and I think my yearly cost is under $400.... it covers if say a fire happens while camping, tree falls on it, things like that.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Liability is covered under the vehicle ins. so we only carry comprehensive ($500.00 deductible) and collision ($1000.00 deductible) on the trailers.

1998 Bison 2 horse steel stock trailer = $9.00 annually
2000 Sooner 4 horse aluminum with full living quarters = $62.00 annually

No, I didn't forget any zeroes, I think your insurance agent is trying to rob you. I know mine are older but even when they were a lot newer the annual insurance wasn't very much. Going on memory here which isn't the most reliable... the Sooner was 2 years old when we bought it (really only 1 year old because it was manufactured in 2000 but not sold & titled until '01) still in new condition and I think our ins. was $127.00 per year back then. Bison was 1 year old when purchased and $12.00 per year maybe 15.00.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You need a rider policy added, not a complete separate policy.
I would be calling around to some other agencies for quotes and real pricing.
You own a home and for some, a rider to the homeowners policy then covers your trailer and contents.

If you had a note on your trailer you would be required to carry a policy on the trailer...
No one I've ever met with a insured trailer ever paid what you were quoted....sounds more your agent just threw numbers at you. Most I've ever heard was several hundred dollars for a years coverage and that was on a enormous LQ rig..
Then again, inflation is nasty in what it creates...
Another reason you not transport others horses unless you carry special insurance {commercial?}....just imagine what happens when disaster strikes.  
🐴...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto everyone the trailer is covered by proxy of the truck insurance if it’s damaged in a vehicle accident.

Bear in my my trailer is a 1987 stock trailer and damage from a natural disaster while parked, never has been expensive. I can‘t remember the exact amount ATM, but it’s under $50 annually and you are reading that correctly👍👍.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, that's a bit much. My trailer ins is separate from my car ins. agency, but it's definitely cheap. I think it's only like 100 something a year.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I wonder if it's because the insurance company has no real experience with trailers. The trailer cost almost $30k new, this year. If they are treating it like a car, I guess I could see the insurance costing as much as they are quoting. I guess.

I appreciate everyone's responses. It did seem like it was quite a bit too high.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Collision added to my trailer insurance & liability is $640 for six months.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Ours is on our auto policy. It lists 4 vehicles and the trailers are 2 of them with the other 2 being our trucks.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

waresbear said:


> Collision added to my trailer insurance & liability is $640 for six months.


Well, I guess it's good to know I'm not the only one getting quoted that high. Given that everyone else is paying so much less, do you think that you are overpaying? Or maybe it's different in Canada?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think the difference is that you are insuring a $30K trailer where most of us are insuring trailers with a lesser value. Your insurance has to be able to cover replacement cost and that will be higher for an expensive trailer


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Our LQ trailer is about 1000/year from State Farm. When we had Progressive it was over 2k/year to insure it. Our old weekender trailer (15k value) was $950 for the year with Progressive. I know State Farm is much cheaper but it does depend on the value of your trailer. 

I am very glad we have insurance on the trailer, our old weekender was (in my opinion minorly) damaged in a hail storm and they paid us about $5k.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll have to see what each trailer is costing me. We have 3 trailers and so a policy on each. It's not a lot and I'd feel very uncomfortable without it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> Well, I guess it's good to know I'm not the only one getting quoted that high. Given that everyone else is paying so much less, do you think that you are overpaying? Or maybe it's different in Canada?


It's high because we can't shop around for vehicle insurance in this province. There is only one vehicle insurance company and it is ran by the government, Insurance Corporation of British Columbia. They are tied to your driver's license, fines you incur, everything. If you don't pay your fines, you can't insure a vehicle. If you owe money on your insurance, your license is suspended.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

We have 3 vehicles and my horse trailer on our combined auto policy. My horse trailer is around $120 a year. 

I'll bet your agent was trying to quote you a separate policy. That is ridiculous. 

Usually, the more things you have combined on an auto policy, the lower the premiums are for each.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

I insure my stock trailer worth about $14,000 for around $50 per year. It's added to my farm policy which includes all my vehicles, machinery, buildings, and liability. In my state the tow vehicle insurance automatically covers the trailer for any liability which would be injury or damage you cause to others. If you want the trailer covered for repairs or replacement or the cargo covered you need to add it to your policy or get a separate policy. You might want to check around with different insurance companies as some are better with trailers than others.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I just got my new insurance statement for the next 6 mos. The 2002 Featherlite 4 horse gooseneck is $147/6 mos, Comp/Collision/UIM $500 deductible. The 2003 Logan is $162/6 mos, same coverages & deductibles, the 2021 30 ft gooseneck flat bed trailer is $147/6 mos, same coverages and deductible. I forgot to mention, that's through AFR (American Farmers & Ranchers) and it's with our property, liability for the stallion and the vehicles, so we have quite a few discounts.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I used to have extra insurance on my older 2H S&H bumper pull. I believe it was just liability. It was a negligible amount per year. I honestly don't remember how much but it was under $100 a year.


----------

